# When you are away



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Who looks after your ferrets?
A lot of the pet sitting companies here won't entertain ferret care.
I will be looking after some for a few days in April, can't wait


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 16, 2010)

Luckily my boyfriends mum looks after our two


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Whereabouts are you?
Some rescues offer boarding. There are a few ferret boarders out there, usually ferret owners, so they understand what your funky fuzzball's needs are


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Ferret Welfares, Rescues, Boarding, Hotels & Associations » British Ferrets.info - Help - Support - Advice


----------

